
Window Managers for X - JNRowe
http://www.xwinman.org/
======
JNRowe
Stumbled back across this site when trying to google a forgotten WM, and
forgot how _interesting_ desktops _sometimes_ were. Plus, it is an fun step
back to when you had to warn people about 200k image files ;)

